# Are your cats jealous of each other?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently added a second cat. I am amazed that they are not jealous of each other. Even through the introduction period, I could be holding the new kitty right in plain sight of the resident cat and there was no reaction. Since the end up introductions, there is no responds from either cat if they see me loving the other.
Is this unusual or do cats not show jealousy?


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my cats, Lexi, gets jealous when I love on Sam. Sam on the other hand, could care less. I don't think it's unusual that your cats aren't showing jealousy. Just enjoy it!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think mine get jealous. Now, if I'm petting and talking to one, the other might come over to see what's going on. But if I just try to play with one (other than with Da Bird- Harli shies away from that) the other one comes over to play too.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don' think Vinnie and Francis are jealous of each other at all. They share there foods and let each other clean each other.

Misa.. not sure how she is with other cats..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it's an individual thing with cats....some can be very jealous and others not at all. My boy is more jealous if I pay attention to his half sister than the other way around. If I play with one, usually the other will want to play too, so it's good in that way. If I clip claws with one, the other waits for claw clipping too, as they both know treats follow. That's even better!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

The only one who is truly jealous is Lacey. She's such an attention hog. If you are petting ANY other cat, she runs and jumps right in front of them pushing them out of the way. But, there is a silent type of animosity underlying things overall; if Egypt sees me paying too much attention to another cat, she ignores me and the same goes if Azalia sees my daughter with the other cats. It only lasts for a few hours, but it's definitely there. When we see the other's cat being overly friendly, we always ask each other "ok, what did you do to ______?" We just know...lol


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

yes... quite a few are..it is why I have them in different barns as homes so no fighting occurs.

The house cats all have their place and human so it works out in the end there.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie is Little Miss Attention Seeker. She'll get jealous whether I'm cuddling Mitzi (her sister cat), the hamster... or even talking to the fish. She has to be into EVERYTHING I am doing. She's not nasty jealous though, she'll just muscle in and cuddle too. There have been moments of two cats on my lap (no mean feat when one weighs a stone!) and a hamster on my shoulder!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are very fortunate. Most cats need introduction periods to the other cats in a household. Its about territory in the home and hierarchy among the colony of cats in a home! Count your lucky stars! Sounds like you have two wonderful cats with great temperments


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You are very fortunate. Most cats need introduction periods to the other cats in a household. Its about territory in the home and hierarchy among the colony of cats in a home! Count your lucky stars! Sounds like you have two wonderful cats with great temperments


I was about 4 months introducing the new cat before I had peace and harmony. The resident cat is very laid back and most of the problems came from the new cat. Part of the introduction was to let the resident cat see me holding the new one. It didn't phase him at all. I figured he would go nuts when he saw me loving the new cat. 

Now that introductions are complete I see no jealousy from either cat. I often have one or both of them on the chair beside. If one is on the chair getting loving the other doesn't make a mad dash for the chair routing the otherone out.

I find it interesting that most cats are not jealous of each other.


----------

